#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Απόφαση ΤΕΕ: Δημιουργείται Μητρώο εγγραφών Μηχανικών ΤΕΙ

## Pappos

Το ΤΕΕ σκοπεύει να προχωρήσει στην δημιουργία Μητρώου Πολ. Μηχανικών ΤΕ.
(https://www.esos.gr/arthra/50748/apo...-mihanikon-tei). Θετική κίνηση που άργησε πολύ.

Τώρα πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί και η διαδικασία:
Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ με 2ετή Master (Consecutive  Master's programmes) δηλαδή σύνολο 300 ECTS και απευθείας ισοτιμία με διπλ. μηχανικό 5ετή σπουδών (Διπλ. Πολ. Μηχανικός).

Δηλαδή πρέπει να υπάρξουν τρία μητρώα στο TEE:
Διπλ. Πολ. Μηχανικός (5 έτη, 300ECTS).Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός με Master (3 χρόνια ή 3,5 χρόνια Bachelor, δηλαδή Πτυχίο ΤΕ και 2 έτη ή 1,5 έτη Master, 300ECTS).Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός χωρίς Master.
Eννοείται οι κατηγορίες 1,2, δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα, έχουν τα ίδια επ. διακαιώματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να γίνει είναι να γίνουν οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ ισότιμα μέλη του ΤΕΕ.
Με τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις και ίδια δικαιώματα.
Δυστυχώς όμως η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν βλέπω να κινείται προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. 
Ίσως να επιθυμούν να διατηρήσουν το δικό τους "μαγαζάκι".
Ούτε όμως ακούω από συναδέλφους των ΤΕΙ αυτό το αίτημα.

----------


## Pappos

> Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να γίνει είναι να γίνουν οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ ισότιμα μέλη του ΤΕΕ.
> Με τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις και ίδια δικαιώματα.


Oι Μηχανικοί ΤΕ εννοείται πως θα έχουν τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις. Για δικαιώματα δεν αντιλέγω, ή αλλιώς αυτά που πρότεινα παραπάνω.




> Δυστυχώς όμως η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν βλέπω να κινείται προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. 
> Ίσως να επιθυμούν να διατηρήσουν το δικό τους "μαγαζάκι".


Η ΕΕΤΕΜ θα εξαφανιστεί. Ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ. Θα κλείσει και αυτό έπρεπε να είχε γίνει πολύ καιρό πριν.

----------


## Ribopaido

ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ΕΕΤΕΜ για μας.. η εετεμ θα μεινει για τους υπομηχανικους του μικρου πολυτεχνειου και των ΚΑΤΕΕ. Εμεις θέλουμε και αγωνιζόμαστε για την είσοδο σαν ισοτιμα μέλη του ΤΕΕ

----------

